# Anonymous Takes On The Westboro Baptist Church



## wrettcaughn (Dec 16, 2012)

In the wake of the tragedy in Newtown, CT, the Westboro Baptist Church announced they would be picketing the school and funeral services to "praise God for the glory of his work in executing his judgement"...

Anonymous has a message for them.



Slacker vigilantes, certainly, but at least with a decent cause this time...


Edit:
Huh...  The video has been removed...


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 16, 2012)

>Anonymous.

Come on....
Really!?

Edit: normally "they" wouldn't care jack for what happened.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Dec 16, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> >Anonymous.
> 
> Come on....
> Really!?
> ...


I don't think its really about "what happend." It's about what these people plan to do.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 16, 2012)

There are no words to describe just how sick and horrible WBC is.


----------



## smile72 (Dec 16, 2012)

I hate the Westboro Baptist Church, so I salute Anonymous.


----------



## smile72 (Dec 16, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> There are no words to describe just how sick and horrible WBC is.


Yes, there are, though it's best not to waste our breath on such lowly trash.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Dec 16, 2012)

One guy makes a video and he speaks for everyone? (which is who? a group of people that dont exist, random people on 4chan who randomly wants to attempt to start shit)

4chan usually laughs at tragedies shootings/bombings/killings/9'11/etc. The guy is doing it for views and publicity

Not defending anyone but the whole anon vindication bullshit is really old.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Dec 16, 2012)

It's not likes someone or a group of people calling themselves "Anonymous" hasn't done this to the WBC before.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh no not this again!!!!!! Smh tsk tsk tsk when are they going to learn?


----------



## Depravo (Dec 16, 2012)

If a DDoS attack doesn't cure them of their homophobia nothing will!


----------



## chyyran (Dec 16, 2012)

WBC is sickening, they dare to call themselves members of the human race, they seem to lack the compassion and sympathy required to qualify. But Anon? 

What are they going to do?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2012)

Depravo said:


> If a DDoS attack doesn't cure them of their homophobia nothing will!


 
No shit. Then again, if it's an actual Anonymous plan and not one of those "LOLOL LOOK WE CAN BE BIG TOO! WE CAUSE DDOS", then it'd be interesting to see how this pans out. Curious as to what they plan to do. Maybe instead of hacking, perhaps show up wherever they go in the Guy Faux masks?

Anyways, I thought the WBC was a satire group, or am I thinking of the wrong thing?


----------



## dickfour (Dec 17, 2012)

Great so now anonymous is exploiting a tragedy for publicity What a bunch of scumbags. Is anyone afraid of anonymous? What are they going to do, take down the WBC home page for a few hours? I'm sure that has WBC shaking in their boots.


----------



## Depravo (Dec 17, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Anyways, I thought the WBC was a satire group, or am I thinking of the wrong thing?


You're probably thinking of the Landover Baptist Church. The WBC are a very real hate group masquerading as a religious organisation.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 17, 2012)

Guys, do remember: although Anonymous tends to be represented by script kiddies that do nothing but DDoS attacks, there are times they've supposedly taken it a step further. The name Anonymous is naught but a cover for anybody that wants to use it. It can imply that they're backed by thousands, and it can imply that they're backed by near nobody. It can imply that they really know what they're doing, or it can imply that they're script kiddies. It can imply that their causes will be noble, and it implies that their causes could be trash.

It's nothing but a name. Try not to read into that so much as what they _could_ do based on whoever may be backing this specific section of Anonymous.

Oh, and for as the actual topic, it doesn't matter much. Saying that either group is abusing the tragedy for publicity doesn't really matter, as politicians were using it day one for publicity so that they could push their personal agendas. It isn't like anybody is really right, but I think we can all agree that WBC is wrong.


----------



## dickfour (Dec 17, 2012)

I have to say that I stand with the WBC's right of free speech. Anonymous are a bunch of little fascists by trying to trample the rights of others for a cause they deem worthy.In a free society you can counter protest but you don't threaten someone else's civil liberties no matter how much you disagree with them.


----------



## chyyran (Dec 17, 2012)

dickfour said:


> I have to say that I stand with the WBC's right of free speech. Anonymous are a bunch of little fascists by trying to trample the rights of others for a cause they deem worthy. In a free society you can counter protest but you don't threaten someone else's civil liberties no matter how much you disagree with them.


 
If the "cause" of celebrating the murders of children is worthy to them, they should be classified as terrorists and have them removed from Earth. Oh wait, calling someone a terrorist implies being a human.

Yeah, we should just put them somewhere, Venus is good.

Anon aren't fascists, just a bunch of kids at one time, or something greater another time.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 17, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> In the wake of the tragedy in Newtown, CT, the Westboro Baptist Church announced they would be picketing the school and funeral services to "praise God for the glory of his work in executing his judgement".


Screw Anonymous, this is the real News!

I love the logic - the all-loving God that we know from the gospel _(of course I mean the New Testament God - we're talkin' about Christianity here)_ exacts revenge _(on whom?)_ by influencing a 20-year old guy to kill _(Thou shall not kill)_ his mother _(Honour thy father and thy mother, innit?)_ and a bunch of kids who did nothing wrong. That's brilliant, that's _Logic Gold_ right there!


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 17, 2012)

Well...they did post a fairly long list of members including names, addresses, emails, and home phone numbers along with the video...  A tiny bit more than just a DDoS on a website.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 17, 2012)

Well Anonymous is good at the "throw stinky butter" approach to "protesting".

However Westboro does deserve to get stinky butter thrown at them.


----------



## smile72 (Dec 17, 2012)

dickfour said:


> I have to say that I stand with the WBC's right of free speech. Anonymous are a bunch of little fascists by trying to trample the rights of others for a cause they deem worthy.In a free society you can counter protest but you don't threaten someone else's civil liberties no matter how much you disagree with them.


Wow...I'm all for free speech but then there comes hate speech...which most industrialized countries have laws against and for good reason. So while you are celebrating the Westboro Baptist Church's "free speech" protest. I'll be looking forward to see what comes of Anonymous threat, besides the lists that were posted.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 17, 2012)

I hate the WBC just as much as everyone else, but honestly, they're not worth the effort. They are just after the free publicity; if you want to hit them where it hurts most, ignore them.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 17, 2012)

Can't stand the robotic voice. Anyone have a script?


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 17, 2012)

Stupid on both counts.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2012)

Gahars said:


> I hate the WBC just as much as everyone else, but honestly, they're not worth the effort. They are just after the free publicity; if you want to hit them where it hurts most, ignore them.


Normally I would agree with you, but Westboro is just taking it too far. Something should be done to try and minimize the bull crap they keep bringing. Obviously bringing all of the publicity won't help, and I don't believe Anonymous will actually be able to do that much or act in the proper way. Maybe I'm just biased in the fact that I severely dislike it when people disrespect others, but when they do something this stupid (or as stupid as holding an "International Burn a Quran Day") action should be taken back.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 17, 2012)

I normally don't like Anonymous, but I absolutely detest those sodding Westboro Baptist Church wankers. They deserved it. Yes, there is freedom is speech and assembly, but there are limits to our liberties, it doesn't give us the right to be extremists. They got what they deserve, but all they do is make troll bait, they want a reaction and publicity. How anyone can classify an extremist hate-mongering group like WBC as a religion or as tolerant people is beyond me.

Free speech doesn't justify hate crimes.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 17, 2012)

DeMoN said:


> Can't stand the robotic voice. Anyone have a script?


 


> Hello, Westboro Baptist Church.
> Allow us to introduce ourselves. We are Anonymous.
> As you may not have acknowledged our existence, we, on the other hand, have recognized yours. We have seen your depraved methods of disseminating your message of hate throughout The United States of America. We have witnessed you defaming the memories of those who sacrificed themselves for the security of our nation, disrupting the peace of the educational environment within high schools and universities, breeding hatred within the fragile minds of your own next of kin, desecrating the name of God by protesting in the proximity of churches and synagogues, and mangling the biblical text to conform in accordance with your malevolent cause.
> Your pseudo-faith is abhorrent, and your leaders, repugnant. Your impact and cause is hazardous to the lives of millions and you fail to see the wrong in promoting the deaths of innocent people. You are self-appointed servants of God who rewrite the words of His sacred scripture to adhere to your prejudice. Your hatred supersedes your faith, and you use faith to promote your hatred.
> ...


----------



## Rydian (Dec 17, 2012)

Wombo Combo said:


> One guy makes a video and he speaks for everyone? (which is who? a group of people that dont exist, random people on 4chan who randomly wants to attempt to start shit)


Oh yeah, they're made up of like 5 children and they never do anything.

Here's a picture of them sitting at their computers making baseless statements.








Hey, here's another picture of some of them sitting around at home making baseless threats.  These totally aren't adults or anything showing support, as you can see they're all about 12.







And here you can see a few sitting in their mom's basement eating nachos, because they would obviously never take any actual action to stand up for or against something.







Oh, and here's a picture of some from India.  As you can see, they're just kids making youtube videos.







Got a pic of some German ones too.  As usual, they're just sitting on their computers trolling.







Christ guys, at least do a little research on the people you're going to shit-talk.

EDIT: I just used your quote for a concise example, this is in general to the thread.


----------



## Vinnymac (Dec 17, 2012)

Gahars said:


> I hate the WBC just as much as everyone else, but honestly, they're not worth the effort. They are just after the free publicity; if you want to hit them where it hurts most, ignore them.


 
My girlfriend lives right next to this town, and she knows some of the victims. I don't feel bad for those that are mourning and can't ignore the WBC's bullshit. I understand what they are after, but I don't mind the retaliation to their organization, when they are using the deaths of 20 dead children for the means of publicity. (I know fighting hatred with hatred isn't a good idea, but in reality, a grieving father won't be thinking straight)


----------



## Another World (Dec 17, 2012)

a reasonable cause aside, i got pretty board after the first 15 seconds of that vid.

-another world


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 17, 2012)

Freedom of speech is great, but at the same time freedom of speech does not equal I am forced to listen to it.

At least with Anonymous posting this information now people can start protesting the funerals of that church. Sometimes you have to show people just how disgusting something is before they stop doing it...


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm sorry, but if any religious organization is in need of some serious bashing, it's that alleged "religion".  Anyone who claims to follow God and promote blatant hatred at the same time has no right to deem themselves as a religion. They need to sod off and burn in hell.  Why hell, you ask? Naturally, anyone who hates others and wishes destruction upon those who don't follow the Bible (sorry, I forgot that it's their own modified version) needs to spend eternity in hell.  I totally feel like spamming their Twitter account, but why would I want to bring myself down to their level?


----------



## Wombo Combo (Dec 17, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Oh yeah, they're made up of like 5 children and they never do anything.
> 
> Christ guys, at least do a little research on the people you're going to shit-talk.
> 
> EDIT: I just used your quote for a concise example, this is in general to the thread.


 
No anonymous is a ideal not a group of people. Most of them do it to feel self justified and for attention. If I don't like some thing suddenly if I put on a guy Fawkes mask im anonymous? Oh no they are going to have strict gun laws better put on my mask and pretend im actually doing something about it which will never change the out come. You have to do something not stand outside and protest with a damn mask on. Wearing the mask makes these people think they are someone else or they belong to something that doesn't exist.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 17, 2012)

Wombo Combo said:


> No anonymous is a ideal not a group of people. Most of them do it to feel self justified and for attention. If I don't like some thing suddenly if I put on a guy Fawkes mask im anonymous? Oh no they are going to have strict gun laws better put on my mask and pretend im actually doing something about it which will never change the out come. You have to do something not stand outside and protest with a damn mask on. Wearing the mask makes these people think they are someone else or they belong to something that doesn't exist.


 
You really are retardedly ignorant, aren't you?
You have no idea what you're talking about. As Rydian said, do some damn research before you even bother trying to trash talk.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Dec 17, 2012)

Research what 4chan? The hell are you talking about. You are apparently the ignorant one. You must be president of their fan club. The whole anonymous thing is really retarded. Herp a derp I go to 4chan and I watched V for vendetta im actually making a difference wearing a mask im a hero derp. Real heros dont need some guy fawkes mask to make a difference and they actually do something about the issue they are fighting against instead of hide behind a mask make a video or hold a sign.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 17, 2012)

Wombo Combo said:


> Herp a derp I go to 4chan and I watched *read *V for vendetta im actually making a difference wearing a mask im a hero derp. Real heros dont need some guy fawkes mask to make a difference and they actually do something about the issue they are fighting against instead of hide behind a mask make a video or hold a sign.


 
for one, the movie sucked.

for two: how does one go about fighting for a cause?  Do they write their congressman?  Maybe walk around with signs or boycott?  Do you use what few skills you have to try and make a difference?  A doctor or lawyer might work pro-bono for a cause.  A writer or reporter might give a voice to a cause.  A hacker or script kiddie might use whatever skills they have for a cause.  Now, that cause might be half based on attention seeking...  But, publicity is publicity when it comes to bringing attention to a cause.


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 17, 2012)

Wombo Combo said:


> Real heros dont need some guy fawkes mask to make a difference and they actually do something about the issue they are fighting against instead of hide behind a mask make a video or hold a sign.


 
+1 for this.. Throwing a list of names and adresses to get them fake Church folks some physical represals because of their extreme positions is crossing the line and as far from an act of Justice. Especially in the cover of "Anonymous identity" and masks.


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 17, 2012)

If it was an Islamic extremist group (peacefully) picketing the vigil by holding signs that said "ALLAH PUNISHES THE AMERICAN INFIDELS," I can almost certainly guarantee that the word "terrorist" would've been thrown around and something would've been done about it immediately.  If not by the government, then by vigilante snipers.

It's just too bad that the same people who would take the law into their own hands and shoot Muslim extremists can't distinguish them from normal Muslims and would even shoot Indian Sikhs just because they happen to wear a turban.  They're ignorant, racist, homophobic rednecks who would agree with the WBC's anti-gay messages of hate.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 17, 2012)

That church causes way too many problems...


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 19, 2012)

Interesting vid.


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 19, 2012)

I knew Westboro was bad, but...
Protesting a funeral for _normal first-graders?_


----------



## tstwitter (Dec 19, 2012)

dickfour said:


> I have to say that I stand with the WBC's right of free speech. Anonymous are a bunch of little fascists by trying to trample the rights of others for a cause they deem worthy.In a free society you can counter protest but you don't threaten someone else's civil liberties no matter how much you disagree with them.


 
True, but there is ABSOLUTELY NOTHING wrong with directly challenging there seriously screwed up theology, especially from a biblical view, which I think Anonymous just directly did. WBC should be "muzzled", in some fashion before someone thinks WBC's ideologies are anything to do with mainline Christianity. And if that ridicule of WBC is done publicly and hit's mainline TV, then all the better. If's Anonymous wants to express there option in a non-violent way, hey man, all the power to them. As a Christian I want to vomit when I hear any of the crap coming out of WBC, so... hats off to Anonymous, and if that balances any of WBC in the public eye... that is a good thing.

Anonymous messed up here in Vancouver, Canada with the whole Amanda Todd, Bullying-Suicide case, but... they did bring public attention to a real creep who was being charged on unrelated sexual assault of a minor, sucks that they didn't get the right person. Interesting that Anonymous actually makes it's way to the daily news on the TV! So,... I guess they have at least some kind of pull in the public option world.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/briti...10/15/bc-amanda-todd-tormentor-anonymous.html


----------



## Sterling (Dec 19, 2012)

Wombo Combo said:


> No anonymous is a ideal not a group of people. Most of them do it to feel self justified and for attention. If I don't like some thing suddenly if I put on a guy Fawkes mask im anonymous? Oh no they are going to have strict gun laws better put on my mask and pretend im actually doing something about it which will never change the out come. You have to do something not stand outside and protest with a damn mask on. Wearing the mask makes these people think they are someone else or they belong to something that doesn't exist.



Holy fuck. Are you just clueless, or do you enjoy spewing bullshit. Just because Anonymous is an ideal doesn't mean it has no application to the real world. Guy Fawkes is a symbol of Anonymous, so it make sense to use his visage to announce intent. If I put on a mask and hide my identity to speak my mind against something, I'm now part of Anonymous. My words don't represent the entire collective but at the same time I represent the collective. If putting on a mask to make a statement galvanizes others, then _I am doing something_. The idea of anonymous is that one person _is not enough_. That it takes a collective of like minded people to get something done. When a bunch of people become a single symbol, then it makes it that easier to take action.

So yeah, Anonymous is a idea, a symbol. Be that as it may, it is one with a very real application to real life. One that is prevalent and easy to see.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm going to say this once.

Rein in the personal insults.
If you can't disagree without name-calling, then you need to calm down.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 20, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I'm going to say this once.
> 
> Rein in the personal insults.
> If you can't disagree without name-calling, then you need to calm down.


It's a legitimate question. As someone who sees ideas all around the world come to life in every day land, I have to wonder if he's just fooling himself or just trying to fool others. "Clueless" if you will. I'm calm, as calm as I always am when I reply to nonsense. It doesn't help that he continues to defend his stance that you need to have a face to get something done. In a world where you're one bullet away from being murdered, being faceless is most the preferable option. You can't get anything done when you're dead unless you're a martyr like MLK, or Gandhi. I can't help but think those two could have gotten so much more done in life if they weren't ended by human "justice".


----------



## Qtis (Dec 20, 2012)

omgpwn666 said:


> That church causes way too many problems...


While I consider thing type of thinking right in a way, I have to say that it's also the opposite. Some people find the reason to live via religion. Regardless of the religion (Christian (Protestant, Catholic. Orthodox, etc), Muslim (Sunni muslim, Shia muslim, etc), Hindu, Buddhism, etc. etc). This is something everyone can say yes to (regardless of religion (If someone is an atheist, the answer is no to religion, but yes to living. If someone doesn't like the idea, it doesn't change facts. Belief =/ science.

Just as a note before people start bashing me as an atheist or pro religion:
I think people should live in peace with one another. Religion, race, skin color, language, etc shouldn't determine what you will become in the future.

I don't know how the different churches help each other around the world (programs change a lot between churches!), but over here the general idea is to really help each other or at least help the less fortunate (ie. some people & families may not have enough money for all presents you will receive).

If nothing else, do something in terms of gaming.

EDIT: TL;DR. Don't condemn someone if that is the reason why he or she wants to live

EDIT2: The news itself is just.. Wrong. I support free speech, but sometimes it goes above it.


----------



## loco365 (Dec 20, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> There are no words to describe just how sick and horrible WBC is.


You literally stole the words out of my mouth.

But then, the WPC can't keep their nose out of anything. And they picket at everything. Following their logic, apparently shooting up first-grader kids is a good thing. Yea-no.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 20, 2012)

Qtis said:


> While I consider thing type of thinking right in a way, I have to say that it's also the opposite. Some people find the reason to live via religion. Regardless of the religion (Christian (Protestant, Catholic. Orthodox, etc), Muslim (Sunni muslim, Shia muslim, etc), Hindu, Buddhism, etc. etc). This is something everyone can say yes to (regardless of religion (If someone is an atheist, the answer is no to religion, but yes to living. If someone doesn't like the idea, it doesn't change facts. Belief =/ science.
> 
> Just as a note before people start bashing me as an atheist or pro religion:
> I think people should live in peace with one another. Religion, race, skin color, language, etc shouldn't determine what you will become in the future.
> ...


 
Free speech != hate speech.  The WBC thinks they're using free speech, but there's a difference in being a proponent of free speech and being a dickweed.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 20, 2012)

Qtis said:


> EDIT: TL;DR. Don't condemn someone if that is the reason why he or she wants to live
> 
> EDIT2: The news itself is just.. Wrong. I support free speech, but sometimes it goes above it.


 
I am fine regardless of religion, I am just saying I myself don't support making the loss of children any harder on the parents because they have to see these church goers holding picket signs saying inappropriate stuff about the childrens/teachers deaths.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 23, 2012)

Attack update: Anonymous filed a death certificate for WBC leader Shirley Phelps-Roper.
They have also hacked Shirley's computer and changed her desktop wallpaper to gay porn
http://www.queerty.com/anonymous-fi...tist-leader-files-death-certificate-20121222/
*sigh*


----------



## smile72 (Dec 23, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Attack update: Anonymous filed a death certificate for WBC leader Shirley Phelps-Roper.
> They have also hacked Shirley's computer and changed her desktop wallpaper to gay porn
> http://www.queerty.com/anonymous-fi...tist-leader-files-death-certificate-20121222/
> *sigh*


That's pretty funny...I can only imagine her hate filled expression.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 23, 2012)

smile72 said:


> That's pretty funny...I can only imagine her hate filled expression.


Good, that dirty, hate-filled slut deserved it.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 23, 2012)

The WBC isn't part of the Baptist Church, for anyone who doesn't know.  They were denounced quite some time ago.  I'd say they are closer to a cult now than anything else.


----------



## smile72 (Dec 23, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Good, that dirty, hate-filled slut deserved it.


Hey! Don't call her a slut; to be a slut people have to actually want to fuck her, you are insulting the good names of sluts worldwide by calling this bitch a slut!


----------



## XDel (Dec 23, 2012)

There is nothing free about forcing someone to accept homosexuality. That's classic socialist tactic.

I just don't condone hate.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 23, 2012)

smile72 said:


> Hey! Don't call her a slut; to be a slut people have to actually want to fuck her, you are insulting the good names of sluts worldwide by calling this bitch a slut!


 
Yeah, you're right, it wouldn't be fair to the rest of them.


----------



## smile72 (Dec 25, 2012)

XDel said:


> There is nothing free about forcing someone to accept homosexuality. That's classic socialist tactic.
> 
> I just don't condone hate.


I don't know what the hell you are saying but I'm sure it's ignorant either way.


----------



## dickfour (Dec 25, 2012)

smile72 said:


> That's pretty funny...I can only imagine her hate filled expression.





Castiel said:


> Attack update: Anonymous filed a death certificate for WBC leader Shirley Phelps-Roper.
> They have also hacked Shirley's computer and changed her desktop wallpaper to gay porn
> http://www.queerty.com/anonymous-fi...tist-leader-files-death-certificate-20121222/
> *sigh*


I guess Anonymous showed them. I suppose WBC will have no choice but to cease their actions now


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 25, 2012)

People can do whatever the hell they want, it's a "free" country, but there are limits and people must realize that. It's one thing to have religious tolerance, it's quite another to go out of your way to hate others just because they claim that God told them to. It's asinine, it's abhorrent, and frankly, I hope they get their comeuppance. "But they're using their right to free speech, blah-blah!"  News flash, free speech =/= hate speech.


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 30, 2012)

After putting into danger lives of that fake church members AND probably their less if not at all involved families giving out adresses and stuff, they filled a... death certificate!?  

That's plain terrorism going on here.. yet the most of you applaud in content claiming it's "justice"? Yeah, well, NO!


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 30, 2012)

koimayeul said:


> After putting into danger lives of that fake church members AND probably their less if not at all involved families giving out adresses and stuff, they filled a... death certificate!?
> 
> That's plain terrorism going on here.. yet the most of you applaud in content claiming it's "justice"? Yeah, well, NO!


so it's "terrorism" to harass someone on the internet, but it is not terrorism to yell at grieving families that their innocent young children deserved to die in a shower of bullets?  that's pretty fucked up guy...


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 30, 2012)

wrettcaughn said:


> so it's "terrorism" to harass someone on the internet, but it is not terrorism to yell at grieving families that their innocent young children deserved to die in a shower of bullets? that's pretty fucked up guy...


 
Only 'harass somone on the internet'? From what i could read there were names, adresses, phones numbers  given so harm will surely be done.. About that fake church activity i don't back them up one bit as it is obviously a hate group right from the start.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 30, 2012)

wrettcaughn said:


> so it's "terrorism" to harass someone on the internet, but it is not terrorism to yell at grieving families that their innocent young children deserved to die in a shower of bullets? that's pretty fucked up guy...


Of course! This is America, after all, a land where hate crimes are allowed like no tomorrow and those who gather food storage are labeled terrorists.  Thank goodness other countries don't allow these wankers to protest or enter(such as the UK, I respect them for doing that).


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 30, 2012)

koimayeul said:


> Only 'harass somone on the internet'? From what i could read there were names, adresses, phones numbers given so harm will surely be done.. About that fake church activity i don't back them up one bit as it is obviously a hate group right from the start.


 and it's been a couple weeks since that info was published with no incident reported.  If you're expecting some sort of violence from a few hacktivists...I think you're grossly misinformed as to the difference between a hacktivist and an activist...


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 31, 2012)

wrettcaughn said:


> and it's been a couple weeks since that info was published with no incident reported. If you're expecting some sort of violence from a few hacktivists...I think you're grossly misinformed as to the difference between a hacktivist and an activist...


 
And i am SURE glad to be wrong about more violences and hate going on..


----------



## smile72 (Dec 31, 2012)

koimayeul said:


> Only 'harass somone on the internet'? From what i could read there were names, adresses, phones numbers given so harm will surely be done.. About that fake church activity i don't back them up one bit as it is obviously a hate group right from the start.


Wrong...it's a religion! (According to America, so it's tax-exempt)


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 31, 2012)

smile72 said:


> Wrong...it's a religion! (According to America, so it's tax-exempt)


 
Oh wow.. Yet this article is from 2009 already : http://web.archive.org/web/20091009...tists-denounce-latest-westboro-stunt/5495.htm

Anyway.. Who would believe a Church promoting HATE being legitimate?


----------



## retrodoctor (Dec 31, 2012)

You can start a church for bending little girls over behind your van and consider it a religion to become a tax exempt organization.


----------



## Weaselpipe (Dec 31, 2012)

Firstly, though the WBC is despicable they should be allowed to say what they want. The free speech equals hate speech thing is void as that is the point- there should be no restraints on freedom. A little bit of freedom for those who deserve it was pretty much the motto of the slave trade, or apartheid. If the mainstream news didn't report on them planning to be abhorrent in the name of God they would have stopped years ago and moved onto something else. That something else may have been worse but it may have shown their poor children that nobody takes them seriously (watch the two excellent Louis Theroux documentaries on them to see how the teenage girl goes from being timid and unsure to just like her mother in 4 years, and to see the 11 year old boy quietly saying he has to suppress his thoughts).

Secondly Anonymous is just a word that is applicable in a lot of situations, in this one those that hide behind their V masks in the name of left wing justice are outweighed by those that hide behind them on their multitude of fake facebook accounts where they insult fellow schoolchildren and post statuses about paedophilia. Or harrass any female that dares have an opinion anywhere on the internet. The sad thing for the hackers is that 4chan users seem to believe anonymous is a word made just for those on /b so when 'a group of anonymous hackers' is mentioned they go nuts taking all the credit when it is highly likely very few of them actually trawl through the mountains of gore, jailbait and dragonball z references daily.

In summation, don't advertise the WBC and don't get so angry at them that you bring them to the public eye. Let them hate, sooner or later it will wear them down.

PS- takes the heat off the anti vs pro gun debate that the pro side were trying to turn in to an anti vs pro media debate doesn't it?


----------



## Rydian (Dec 31, 2012)

Some hacking groups have literally used "anonymous" as their title... it's not that news sites didn't know who did it, that was the actual title.


----------



## Weaselpipe (Dec 31, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Some hacking groups have literally used "anonymous" as their title... it's not that news sites didn't know who did it, that was the actual title.



Sorry I didn't make it clear, I know some groups use Anon as their name but 4chan tends to get a lot of the credit for doing very little. If you are an anonymous hacker it must be quite nice to have a whole community willing to take credit for your work...

I thought Anon had given up anyway?


----------



## Rydian (Dec 31, 2012)

I haven't seen _anybody_ celebrating 4chan for work a group with the name "anonymous" does, I see them celebrating the group and their work.


----------



## Weaselpipe (Dec 31, 2012)

Rydian said:


> I haven't seen _anybody_ celebrating 4chan for work a group with the name "anonymous" does, I see them celebrating the group and their work.



In the uk 4chan is almost always mentioned in the reports whenever anything gets hacked, even if anon weren't involved


----------



## smile72 (Jan 2, 2013)

koimayeul said:


> Oh wow.. Yet this article is from 2009 already : http://web.archive.org/web/20091009...tists-denounce-latest-westboro-stunt/5495.htm
> 
> Anyway.. Who would believe a Church promoting HATE being legitimate?


The American Government.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 2, 2013)

Weaselpipe said:


> Firstly, though the WBC is despicable they should be allowed to say what they want. The free speech equals hate speech thing is void as that is the point- there should be no restraints on freedom. A little bit of freedom for those who deserve it was pretty much the motto of the slave trade, or apartheid. If the mainstream news didn't report on them planning to be abhorrent in the name of God they would have stopped years ago and moved onto something else. That something else may have been worse but it may have shown their poor children that nobody takes them seriously (watch the two excellent Louis Theroux documentaries on them to see how the teenage girl goes from being timid and unsure to just like her mother in 4 years, and to see the 11 year old boy quietly saying he has to suppress his thoughts).
> 
> Secondly Anonymous is just a word that is applicable in a lot of situations, in this one those that hide behind their V masks in the name of left wing justice are outweighed by those that hide behind them on their multitude of fake facebook accounts where they insult fellow schoolchildren and post statuses about paedophilia. Or harrass any female that dares have an opinion anywhere on the internet. The sad thing for the hackers is that 4chan users seem to believe anonymous is a word made just for those on /b so when 'a group of anonymous hackers' is mentioned they go nuts taking all the credit when it is highly likely very few of them actually trawl through the mountains of gore, jailbait and dragonball z references daily.
> 
> ...


 
Then I suppose that using free speech to threaten government leaders would fall under your logic?  It's hate speech, I don't give a damn if that's protected under free speech of not; they're being nothing but a bunch of hate mongering troll wankers who have no lives.


----------

